# 10 gallon Pygmy Corys and Neon Tetras?



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey there, So I have been having a huge struggle with my 10 gallon tank. The last 6 weeks I dealt with ich. All but four cory fish had died. I had Chili Rasboras in the tank along with the corys. 
How I got ich is another story. I was looking for months to find more Chili Rasboras and no one had them. That was until a fish shop I scoped out had a crazy amount of them in a 10 gallon tank. They all looked healthy swimming around and I didn't see any sign of illness except for their colors were not a lushes red which the the store owners warned me about. When I got home I acclimated the 10 I got slowly but a week later ich started to show its ugly head. I think it was due from stress from the 10 fish I got from the store. I really should have had them all in a QT tank and such but I was a dumb dumb. lol

I used salt but it was too late and most of my fish were gone and the salt had killed off some of my plants. After treatment and clear of ich, I went to get more corys but I don't want to deal with Chilis anymore. Only because they are hard to come by. Which is sad cause they are fun little fish. 

My question is, Would Neon Tetras be too much for a 10 gallon tank with about 14 corys? or should I keep it a cory tank only? The corys are super cute and they are doing very well. If I can get Tetras, should I buy fish slowly and not in a big number? I think that was my issue with the Chili Rasboras the last time.

What my planted tank looks like. I do have some assassin snails in there. Thought I killed the suckers off from the salt but they still live. lol










thanks! Tree


----------

